# halted at .boot.kernel/acpi.ko



## mikie46 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if somebody could help me with this problem and possibly guide me to a solution without having to reformat my installation.

I upgraded this box from Freebsd 6.2 to 6.4 sometime last year.

The upgrade seemed to have gone without issues. The box was even rebooted multiple times since the upgrade without a single issue.

After 200 days on the uptime it suddently went down. My Datacenter could not bring it back online. They worked on it for hours even days and could not get it too boot up.

I just could not understand how a box that was running for over 200 days could suddently have a kernel issue but it seems like it does.

The error they are getting is

halted at .boot.kernel/acpi.ko

So i had them disable acpi but they still cannot get the damn thing to boot up.

The box has been down since Aug 09 and working from a remote location is very difficult. They installed a KVM on the ip but i could not get it too work.

I have no idea how to use KVM anyway so i was wondering if somebody here could give me a steps to follow to get this thing past the boot error im seeing above.

I also have backup kernels on the box but i think those a pre 6.4 kernels.

Thank alot.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2009)

mikie46 said:
			
		

> After 200 days on the uptime it suddently went down.


This is usually an indication of broken hardware.


----------



## mikie46 (Nov 27, 2009)

What devices does ACPI control? Could it be a HD problem or is it something else?


----------



## mikie46 (Nov 27, 2009)

Could somebody help me with this please?


----------



## tingo (Nov 29, 2009)

Your hardware is broken. Get it repaired or replaced.


----------

